# Parallel Blend



## Dirty_Boogie

I'd love to see a mini board, to add to any pedal pcb, that allows for a "parallel" blend of the unaffected/effects signal. Midpoint of pot would be 50/50 mix (full signal of both) and then turning the knob in either direction would blend "out" the other signal.

Doable?


----------



## Willybomb

You might want to look at the JMK Paralyser. It does exactly that.


----------



## Robert

Willybomb said:


> You might want to look at the JMK Paralyser. It does exactly that.



That's almost exactly the circuit I have worked up, but the board would be bigger than I'd like for this purpose.... (without using SMD components)


----------



## tcpoint

I don't mind SMD.


----------



## Devoureddeth

I also don't mind some smd maybe this is where/how people convert.


----------



## Devoureddeth

Also this would be great because our rhythm guitarist has been bugging me to make him a 808/Quantum Mystic parallel pedal for months. Honestly the only thing holding me back is the Quantum Mystic was a weird build with lots of issues that I remedied and don't remember.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones

A parallel blend circuit will need to have an invert / non-invert option because some pedals invert the signal.


----------



## GeezerFuxler

The madbox splitter does exactly what you want. 
I used it to build a parallel rat/green Russian muff clone. 
Works like a charm and sounds awesome.


----------



## Dreamlands

Count me in!
Glad this popped up again -- didn't think to search for "blend" as an alternative to "mix", as I nearly posted the same wish yesterday.
I'm assuming the flexibility afforded by phase inversion and the goal to minimize board size are likely at odds with each other. 
If this means SMD is the way to go, I'm still in.  Either way, +1 on phase inversion. 

Curious to know if the board could be designed so that a 3rd channel could be populated or that section removed if not desired? 
I'm naively imagining that the unwanted section of PCB could be snapped off, much like the 3PDT footswitch PCBs are made, for example.


----------



## DGWVI

Robert said:


> That's almost exactly the circuit I have worked up, but the board would be bigger than I'd like for this purpose.... (without using SMD components)


What about making it so the ICs mount on the back of the board, and specifying MLCC for the caps in the signal path? Visualizing it mentally, that'd make it around half as big as the Paralyzer


----------



## DGWVI

If sticking with dual opamps (or a quad), you could use the last one to throw another inverting path in at Return 2 with a dpdt to correct phase issues


----------



## bengarland

Edit: Maybe not this exactly, since it has terrible reviews... but the general idea seems awesome.

I'd like to see something similar to this:









						Tri Parallel Mixer  | Effects Loop Mixer / Switcher - Electro-Harmonix
					

A powerful effects creation and mixing hub with flexible controls for multiple configurations!




					www.ehx.com


----------



## Moltenmetalburn

GeezerFuxler said:


> The madbox splitter does exactly what you want.
> I used it to build a parallel rat/green Russian muff clone.
> Works like a charm and sounds awesome.


I built a few of these. They sound great! I liked the design better than the paralyzer. I used a 33v charge pump, PRP resistors and opa1612 pair in mine. It sounds amazing. Clearer than my four channel saturnworks. 

I would love to see more small utility boards from pedalpcb. ??


----------



## Mike52

Robert said:


> That's almost exactly the circuit I have worked up, but the board would be bigger than I'd like for this purpose.... (without using SMD components)


So did this ever go anywhere? I'd love to see a parallel mixer from you guys.


----------

